# day 29 of menstrual cycle and no period (PLEASE READ)



## ttc209

well today is day 29 of my menstrual cycle and af hasnt came yet. I still have cramps but its only sometimes and i am having a lot of white creamy discharge. is this a sign of af on its way or something else. responses would be very helpful. thank you for taking the time to listen to me. :) i hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## Sherri81

You should test obviously, as if it is positive, it should show up by now. If its negative, then I guess it is just a matter of days before AF shows. You could also have had a late ovulation, which would cause a later start to AF, or could result in a negative HPT before getting a positive HPT.

It could also be an anovulatory cycle, in which you didn't ovulate. Sometimes this can result in a slightly longer cycle than normal.

If you do get a negative HPT, and your AF still doesn't start for a few days, just remember, this is normal. Women have odd cycles lengths every now and then, and this is normal.

AF could also be delayed due to stress or illness.

I bet your AF will start in a couple of days. Just try to relax so you don't delay it any longer. Creamy CM before a suspected period can be normal, or it could mean a pregnancy. Basically, your body has its own normal, so some people may not get creamy CM before a period, but for you this may be normal.


----------



## ttc209

Thanks a lot for your reply. it was very helpful. This morning i woke up with no blood on toilet paper but i did do a cervical exam and there was a tint of reddish brown on my finger which of course means af is coming most likely today :( i guess we'll just have to keep trying like always. Thank you for listening and i hope you have a great day :)


----------

